# Plastisol and Next Level Apparel> ?????



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

I recently heat pressed a couple of plastisols on Next Level Apparel 100% Ring spun black tees.

The result seems to be more of a 'pixeled' result than the screen print results you'd expect.

I then used another transfer ( same style/design) from the same batch of 12 onto a Gildan 100% 6.1% tee. The result was more defined, better resolution.

Tried again with a completely different transfer batch. Once again, the results were the same, with the Gildan turning out better in resolution.

This lets me believe, either the Ringspun is not as absorbent of inks than the heavyweight cotton, or Next Level Apparel is just not reactive to print.

Any thoughts??
I was hoping to use NL, for the tearaway labels. I may now try Anvil 779 (tear away)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you post pictures? What weight is the Next Level? I wonder if by pixeled you are seeing the transfer embed into the presumably lighter weight NL? You may want to experiment using lighter pressure with your heat press.


----------



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, Splathead...I will try the pressure adjustment...

I only purchased samples to experiment with. I could still sell the shirts, so no lost.

I may order some Alstyle (tearaway) and try those as well...if not, go with a heavier weight in lieu of ringspun.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't have to forgo ringspun to get heavyweight. Alstyle 1701 is a 5.5 oz that feels like a 6 oz, and Hanes Beefy-T is an actual 6.1 oz.


----------



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

The EXACT one I was looking at..

Thanks again!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Creed said:


> This lets me believe, either the Ringspun is not as absorbent of inks than the heavyweight cotton, or Next Level Apparel is just not reactive to print.


The plastisol is not absorbed it sits on top.

A picture would help.


----------



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, Rick. My bad.. wrong choice of word description...what I meant was, perhaps the ink just not sitting/adhereing properly (??)

Anyway, you are right, I stand corrected.


----------

